# BSODs Not Producing Kernel Memory Dumps?



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

`

NO KERNEL MEMORY DUMP FILES BEING PRODUCED UPON BSOD? ​*CHECKLIST*

For BSOD Kernel Memory dumps to be produced. . . 

- Page file must be on OS drive
- Page file base allocation size must be > than installed physical RAM
- Windows Error Reporting (WER) system service should be set to MANUAL
- Set page file to system managed, OS drive

Set System Crash/ Recovery Settings to "Kernel Memory Dump" - this will produce. . .
--> a Full Kernel Memory Dump - c:\windows\memory.dmp
--> a Mini Kernel dump c:\windows\minidump

The Full Kernel is overwritten each BSOD; a new mini kernel dump is created w/ different name for each BSOD

To check your system's "Recoveros" (Recovery) and Page File settings via Windows Management Instrumentation (WMI), download the WMI EXE file and save to Desktop. RIGHT-click on EXE icon, select "Run as Administrator". 

WMI EXE --> http://jcgriff2.com/0x2/WMIC_Recoveros_Pagefile_04-2010_jcgriff2_html.exe

IE 8 screen will open with the results.

For additional information, please see Microsoft kb307973, "How to configure system failure and recovery options in Windows".

For testing under Windows 7 & Vista, see Microsoft kb969028, "How to generate a kernel memory dump file" - use keyboard to BSOD your system

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

.


----------

